# DELIMA!! Which would YOU choose? **PIC**



## EriNichole (May 7, 2008)

Soo, I have a MAJOR delima! Four Adorable little Leopard torts and only enough moola for TWO... all are equally healthy and happy 3-4 yr olds from a local breeder. So at this point color is the hang up.... this is where you guys come in.....Heeeeeelllllp!

Which would be your FIRST and SECOND choice picks? ( don't say I didn't warn ya, this is TOUGH!)


----------



## K9KidsLove (May 7, 2008)

PYGY said:


> Soo, I have a MAJOR delima! Four Adorable little Leopard torts and only enough moola for TWO... all are equally healthy and happy 3-4 yr olds from a local breeder. So at this point color is the hang up.... this is where you guys come in.....Heeeeeelllllp!
> 
> Which would be your FIRST and SECOND choice picks? ( don't say I didn't warn ya, this is TOUGH!)



I vote for the top one and the one on the right
Patsy


----------



## Crazy1 (May 7, 2008)

I'd go with the one on my far left (the dark one with the 3) and the one just opposite it on my right the lighter one.


----------



## Dreamer (May 7, 2008)

For my 2 cents worth,...I'd pick the two lightest ones in the fore ground.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 8, 2008)

I like the top one and the bottom one!


----------



## cvalda (May 8, 2008)

top one and left one! LOL!

i guess you HAVE to get the top one, at least, since everyone is choosing that one!


----------



## Jacqui (May 8, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> I like the top one and the bottom one!



Dee you have wonderful taste in tortoises I must say!

Those were my choices in the other thread she has about this in the Leopard section. Great mines think a like.


----------



## hystrix (May 8, 2008)

lol, do we have every possible combination yet?

If you are able to observe them, I'd watch them and pick the most personable two. All of my torts have different personalities, but the active outgoing ones were active and outgoing when I first saw them. Shy one was shy to begin with. 

If I have to decide on the looks alone, I'd say left and bottom

Em


----------



## EriNichole (May 8, 2008)

HA! Thanks everyone... This is fun! Dang perhaps I'll get a "pool" started, any one wanna start a pot? lol! ... Looks like Dreamer already contributed "two cents" to tha kitti ... 

Right now I'm leaning toward the one on the right, seems to be a general consensus on that one.... and either the top one or left one. 
I don't think I will have much of an opportunity to scope their personalities beforehand, the breeder has agreed to meet with me half way since the drive is over an hour one way. Sheesh, and with gas prices what they are every little bit helps. 

Keep those votes coming! I get to pick em out tomorrow morning!


----------



## -EJ (May 8, 2008)

The two light ones get my vote... what about plastron shots?

Ed


----------



## EriNichole (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for tha vote EJ... Nope, no Plastron shots this is all I got at the moment... But if there is anything "special" I should look for when I get to see em in person BY ALL MEANS let me know! 
~Erin


----------



## ArkansasKelly (May 8, 2008)

Yup, I would take the right one and the bottom one also. I have always been a sucker for the "cream" of the crop.

HaHa! No pun intended.

ARKelly


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 8, 2008)

Id go for the two on the top. But I like the leopard tortoises with patterns over the blond ones. Whats a leopard with out lots of spots.


----------



## Jacqui (May 8, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> Whats a leopard with out lots of spots.



A Mountain lion.


----------



## EriNichole (May 8, 2008)

here are a few more pics of the candidates.....

Does this one look PYRAMID-Y to you?





Gett'n their SNACK time ON!





There seems to be alot of pix of Numba 3.. don't u think? 80)


----------



## Dreamer (May 8, 2008)

Ahh Jacqui quite a sense of humor! Hehe
But I think he asked,...didn't he.Lol


----------



## ryanp15 (May 9, 2008)

I'd pick the two most active, or the two with the most differnt shell patterns so you can tell them apart! All really cute though


----------



## ZippyButter (May 9, 2008)

I would choose the two bottom ones.


----------



## Jacqui (May 10, 2008)

So which ones did you choose?


----------



## EriNichole (May 10, 2008)

OK, sooo I just got back from meeting the guy with the torties... I picked out the two bottom ones, the light ones. the one on the top had been held back he said becuase it looked like it had a bit o' crusty nose so as a precaution he left it at home for some r&r. The darker one #3 looked to be more pyramid-y than I had expected, so I didn't choose it. Though the cream ones has slight pyramiding I'm thinking with a proper diet adjustment and good care things will be okay.
I brought home the one on the right today and he is happily "nomming" down on some hibiscus flowers in his flower bed tort yard. Ironically enouch I have a raised flowerbed with a queen palm growing in the middle that is PERFECT for an outside tort town... lotsa yummi flowers, plants and grass to chomp on and during all hours of the day has at least one nice shady spot to lounge. This one I think had the MOST outgoing active personality of the bunch, the other cream was a bit more shy.
I THINK this one might turn out to be a male, yeah I know it's a little early but compared to the other one I selected there is DEF some differences goin on in the backend. When I bring home the second one I will post comparison pics for an opinion poll.

Thanks everyone for all of your thoughts and comments, I'm so excited to be a torti parent. I can't wait to post MORE pics and names once I get em figured out...... HooooRay For Leopard Torts!


----------



## Itort (May 10, 2008)

Good choice of torts and even better choice of breeder. He was very honest and forthwright with you. If anyone is looking for leopards you can give him a good recomindation.


----------



## EriNichole (May 10, 2008)

OKay... here's the first pics of ma new little scute!

"How YOUUU Dooin!" 






"Just scope'n out the new Pad"





"The Tort Garden... nice and weedy." HA! Who knew neglecting weed duty actually would turn out to be a GOOD THING in the flowerbed! 






The tort garden isn't set up perfectly just yet but I will get in in order in the coming days, I used one of my Terra cotta pots for a temporary hide and will prob halfway bury it in the ground on its side to help keep it in place and stay cooler. I also filled 2 terra cotta water catch plates for the soaking dishes. I plan to thin out some of the grass that has grown up in there and plant some other tort friendly snacks that will flourish here in the Houston area. 

The guy who I got them from has an add for some Indian Star hatchlings too.... I didn't see them in person but they are Beeeutiful in the pics.... Here's a link. 
http://www.whipads.com/pets/index.php?a=2&b=149


----------



## EriNichole (May 10, 2008)

....He also gave me some Calcium to get started with, some spinless cactus pads to plant and start a food supply and some Mazuri tort chow as a once or twice a month treat. I'm gonna research this stuff before continuing to give it to ma torti, I suspect this might be the culprit for the slight pyramiding that's going on. It was nice to see that he is very excited about his torts and cares for them, he even offered to help me with any questions or issues I may encounter for as long as I may keep tortoises.. Very Cool!... AND he works for the Anheuser-Busch Budweiser Brewery in Houston..... Very VERY cool INDEED!!! Tee-Hee! 80)


----------



## Dreamer (May 10, 2008)

Yea! Your getting my two picks!!! Your tort "bed" looks great!!! Please tell me what the plant is in the fore-ground of your
last photo. Is it some kind of cactus? Oh, btw, your little tort looks real happy!
I'm getting my little leopards next wk!
Kay


----------



## EriNichole (May 10, 2008)

Hi Kay,.
Aww thank ya for your nice words, I'm all torti giddy right now. I wish I had the day off from work so I could take quick trips out to peek on my little guy...

the plant in the fore ground is sometype of succulent I snagged a cutting from one day at the nursery, I know Bad Bad, but it's one of those that they call "Mother of thousands" and it produced BUNCHES of little baby clones right off of the edges of it's leaves.... so you see I couldn't help but to wisk a few of those little baby plants into the container of the plant I was purchasing, heh-heh.... If you would like some of the baby plants I could send ya some... I dunno if the torts will eat it or not. Those plants in the pic are about a year old, snagged em last summer.

You absolutly MUST post pix of your new "baby" when you get him/her!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 10, 2008)

Your Leo is adorable. Nice pad she/he has. Congratulations


----------



## Dreamer (May 11, 2008)

Oh my! I would love a start. Are you in TX? Would the plant survive in MO.?
I just got a new camera & will post pics soon. Just found out I'll be getting
my little Leos tuesday & my little Red Foots wendsday!!!! Talk about being
tort giddy! LOL
Kay


----------



## EriNichole (May 12, 2008)

OHHHHH Terrible Terrible HORRRRIIIIBBBBBBLE DAY!!!!! MY Little Tort has been MURDERED!! ... While I was at work My husband found the neighbors WRETCHED GHASTLY little dog in OUR backyard... my little tort is NO MORE! MY heart is Stricken.... Perhaps an Alligator Snapping turtle would've been a better choice.... I'm Heartbroken and the neighbor who owns the devil beast belongs to doesn't seem to give a crap that their dog escaped THEIR yard and killed someone elses pet! There will be consequences for their actions! I now have animal control on Speed Dial...

....Dreamer, Yes I'm in Texas, the land of the Evil wretched Devil Dogs and their Ghastly Unconcerned Owners... Wickedness I tell you PURE wickedness..... Anyway I dunno if they would survive a winter outside there, BUT you could always put them in a pot and bring them indoors for the winter, or even keep them as an inside plant year round. I've seen a bunch of people here keep them as indoor plants or patio plants in containers. I'D love to see pics of your new Torts when you get em! I still have another tort on hold with the breeder, THANK GOODNESS I didn't bring it home with the first one or she might have also met the same end!


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2008)

*hugs* I am really sorry to hear what has happened. It won't bring your tortoise back, but those folks are legally required to pay for your lost tortoise (and morally too).

I am assuming you have an open backyard? Sounds like before you try getting the second tortoise, you need to do some fence building and some enclosure security work. If a dog got it this time, it will try again...or some other animal will. Take it as a wake up call that you need to rethink your pen a bit.

What had you use for the sides of the cage? For the lid? Was the only thing forming the wall in front the blocks? Was there any barriers all around your yard to keep things out? Just going by your photos of your poor tort.

What kind of a dog was it?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2008)

PYGY said:


> OHHHHH Terrible Terrible HORRRRIIIIBBBBBBLE DAY!!!!! MY Little Tort has been MURDERED!! ... While I was at work My husband found the neighbors WRETCHED GHASTLY little dog in OUR backyard... my little tort is NO MORE! MY heart is Stricken....



Oh Erin! I'm so very very sorry!! And that jerk neighbor! At the very least he owes you the price of your poor little tortoise. An apology would have been nice too. What steps are you taking to be sure this won't happen again?

Yvonne


----------



## hystrix (May 12, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear that.
I don't mean to be rude, but are you sure? Have you found the little tort body? If not maybe he/she is just hiding somewhere? I heard they are hard to find sometimes in a garden, especially when they are little. I'm trying to hold on to a sliver of hope.....

What are you going to do about the idiot neighbor and their stupid dog? I hope there's something you can do. Can you sue them, do you have any evidence that the dog did it? Always have your camera handy, so you can take pictures of the dog in your yard.

I am just so sad for you. Especially after I saw the picture of your tortoise.
I love my torts dearly and I cannot even imagine something happening to them.
I am very very sorry for your loss.

Em


----------



## Dreamer (May 12, 2008)

I'm sooo sorry to hear of your loss. I fully understand!!! We live in the country, where there are no
leash or fench rules. Our neighbors dogs killed one of our calves, but we couldn't prove it, just
what the vet said, as it was different from a cyote kill.
My little torts won't get to be outside unsupervised, as these same dogs trap snaping turtles, red-eared
&painted turtles that move from the pond to the creek on our place. They don't usually kill them, I think
because these turts are good sized. But still the harasment goes on.
We have "talked" with these folks & things are better for awhile but then.........
I'm sure being in town you should have some recourse.
Again, you have my sympathy!
Kay


----------



## Itort (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully the neighbor makes it right with you and keeps their dog confined from now on. I to live in the country and had a similar incident. A neighbor let his dog run free because it was country. Well this dog got into my goat herd and savaged 4 milkers. I own a .243 rifle for coyotes which worked very well on a shepherd cross. The owner called the sheriff on me and ended up paying vet bills and was informed if he took it to court would end paying for lose of income from milk ( it worked out to about 9 months milk production).


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2008)

Itort said:


> I own a .243 rifle for coyotes which worked very well on a shepherd cross.
> [/quote
> 
> Did you try to get the dog to quit attacking your goats before you shot it?


----------



## Dreamer (May 12, 2008)

Oh believe me, my husband thought of doing the same thing. I just don't want to kill a dog for the neighbors ignorance or just not caring! 
Our neighbors have several dogs + numerous pups.:0(


----------



## Itort (May 12, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Itort said:
> 
> 
> > I own a .243 rifle for coyotes which worked very well on a shepherd cross.
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2008)

Most states the dogs can legally be shot unfortunately. So you shot the dog after your goats were locked in the barn? Why shoot the dog then? Why not be calling the sheriff then?


----------



## Crazy1 (May 12, 2008)

PYGY, I too am so sorry for your loss. I know what a heavy heart you must have at this difficult time. 
Unfortunately irresponsible pet owners are the problem; unfortunately your little Leo paid the price. 
I would definitely talk with the dog owners and state your demands, 1) for them to pay for your Leo. 2) For them to truly secure their dog. It after it is their fault their dog got out of their yard and into yours. 
Now looking into the future; 
I would set up a secure enclosure-predator proof for your new upcoming shelled babies. Maybe even set up a hot wire around their pen for the dastardly little 4 legged beast in case he comes back. But a small Tort also has threats from above like ravens, hawks, owls or even Cats, skunks or opossums all of which dwell in the cities. 
Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Itort (May 12, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Most states the dogs can legally be shot unfortunately. So you shot the dog after your goats were locked in the barn? Why shoot the dog then? Why not be calling the sheriff then?


There had been a problem with livestock in the section and neighboring one with livestock attacks (calves and sheep) and people had been warned to keep dogs under control. The humane society is not real responsive to problems in rural county and sheriff is unable to respond quick enough plus I was very angry. The dog was afterall semi-feral.


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2008)

I also live pretty much in the country. Actually on the very edge of a village of less then 90 folks. We also have to depend on the Sheriff for protection and yes they aren't always johnny-on-the-spot.

I sorta see both side here and have been in both situations.

We had our first bunch of chickens/ducks/geese killed by foxes. Since we had just bought and moved chickens into a year where the foxes had their den the year before, I felt it wasn't the foxes fault. (and no, we found out about the fox den later)

Last year we had problems with coons going for the chickens. We bought a live trap, but then I started thinking. We had no idea if there were babies involved and I didn't want to trap a mother and have the young starve. Plus where would I take it too? The city? lol. Seriously I wonder about folks who bring their animals out and dump them in the country. Like country folks should be gifted with all the animals that have become problems? I spent the next two weeks sleeping in the chicken house, until we could build a fence covering that out smarted those coons. It was actually interesting seeing the wild coons up close, watching them think out problems, and seeing how hard they are to scare off.

We also have a dog problem in my village, which then create major problems for me. Two dogs which are great alone, but together cause problems. They tease my dogs by jumping/barking/acting like they are attacking them thru the fence. Doesn't stop there, they also go to my windows and do the same thing there.

Needless to say, we replace fencing, screens , and windows like they are going out of style. Windows are broken from both sides, mine trying to get to them and them trying to get to mine. Under the windows you can see the mud and claw marks from them. We tried many things. We can't place a fence to keep them off the side of the house (too close to the neighbors home). We ended up boarding some windows, covering all lower windows with contact paper to block views, stapled the heavy wire onto the outside of the house. We live in a war zone is how I feel.

Last week, while I was taking my son to school (his car died), the two dogs showed up. (I was told this by somebody else who saw them) They went to the house and started in on my dogs. The German Shepherd in the house managed/or they managed to loosen the board covering the window enough to get out. He jumped the two dogs. The fight was broken up. No animal was hurt thankfully.

However, they then called the Sheriff on my dog. My dog stayed in his own yard or within feet of it. He had just been in a fight and was clearly upset. Yes he probably did growl at the Sheriff, but then so would I. The Sheriff then decided he was a viscous dog and shot my animal, because it attacked their dogs. The two running loose and not in their yard, who started the whole fight are still running around enjoying the sunshine.

I can clearly imagine your wanting to kill the dog who went after you goats. I had my seconds many times of feeling the same way, before sanity returned. It's not the animal's fault, it's the owners. Dogs do get loose it's a fact of life. If the owner of the animal takes responsibility for it and atleast tries their best to keep the dog pen/tied/whatever I have no problem with it. It's the ones who let them loose for no reason.

Flip side I always try to remember is how would I feel if my animals got loose and were killed. (okay, so I guess I know this side now). My neighbors should have the same rights to protect their animals/crops/land whatever the same as I do. How would I feel if one of my horses got loose and was shot for escaping. In this case it would be your goats.

True your goats might not be as life threatening as the dog, but it could create a car accident for example. Or maybe somebody is just scared to death of goats. Even non threatening animals can be threatening to some. I had an neighbor once who was scared of my tortoises. Not sure if it was the Yellowfoot or the DT. He was honestly afraid it would hurt my children.


----------



## Itort (May 12, 2008)

I don't enjoy killing animals but in this case this dog probably would have ended up dead anyway. As I said, this dog had been seen running livestock and no one in the area knew where it belonged. When I recovered it, I found the id tag on collar and called owner. They were under the impression dog could run free in outside city. They were the cruel ones. This is reason why I got Frank. He is a great detterant to canines of any sort. With him out there I don't worry, don't have to watch constantly, and only problem I have now is a 500 pound equine trying to go thru my pockets for treats. LOL. I do have dogs that are confined to their area (1/4 acre backyard) and only one is allowed to be free out of fence (with me) because she is the herding dog (she can move goats).


----------



## EriNichole (May 12, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> *hugs* I am really sorry to hear what has happened. It won't bring your tortoise back, but those folks are legally required to pay for your lost tortoise (and morally too).
> 
> I am assuming you have an open backyard? Sounds like before you try getting the second tortoise, you need to do some fence building and some enclosure security work. If a dog got it this time, it will try again...or some other animal will. Take it as a wake up call that you need to rethink your pen a bit.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your nice words, I appreciate your concern. I have a six foot wooden privacy fence surrounding my yard, which just happens to be a very small yard prob less than 1200 sq.ft. I decided that the tort garden wasn't safe enough to leave him in 24/7 so the plan was to keep him indoors until I built a tort pen fit for the king of torts. It just so happens that my husbands schedule and mine overlap in a way so that when I leave to go to work he usually gets home within an hour. I told him to bring the tort inside and let our dog out when he got home, our dog stays inside during that overlap time. My tort was actually about 5" SCH.

He didn't tell me about it until I got home around 10pm, didn't want to upset me while I was at work. But the horrid little beast, either a rat or possibly a fox terrier mix type, had already done the damage and was caught in the act! I contacted animal control first thing this morning and showed her the tort remains and the place where it had dug under the fence. She said she would be contacting them regarding the matter and took photos of the "scene". Of course the place in the fence has been fixed, and soon to be reinforced, but it just downright sucks to have to go through this. 

I know they are legally required to pay for the damage but they have never come off as "good neighbors" and have even been somewhat "coarse" when it comes to just regular neighborly contact. I am going to let them know about the incident, I'm sure they will have already found out from the ACO, and tell them I expect to be repaid for the damage. However, I doubt it will get me anywhere I'm not going to take them to court over it (though I should) I still have to live next to these people.. 30 yr mortgage ain't no joke when You have crappy neighbors and crappy neighbors can ALWAYS get worse, Ya know?

I've contacted the breeder regarding my second tort and told him about this whole mess. I'm hoping he will just send the money back I paid him for her, awaiting word on that though.....

Sad Sad Day


----------



## EriNichole (May 12, 2008)

Itort said:


> Hopefully the neighbor makes it right with you and keeps their dog confined from now on. I to live in the country and had a similar incident. A neighbor let his dog run free because it was country. Well this dog got into my goat herd and savaged 4 milkers. I own a .243 rifle for coyotes which worked very well on a shepherd cross. The owner called the sheriff on me and ended up paying vet bills and was informed if he took it to court would end paying for lose of income from milk ( it worked out to about 9 months milk production).



Yeah I used to live in the Country too, and had the same problem with packs of strays killing my goats too. One of my dog trainer friends told me to either get a Great pyranese, a donkey or a .22 ..... So I opted for the rifle, semi-auto, it was cheaper to feed. I was single at the time and when I was at work there was no one to watch out for them, but I had awesome neighbors, they somtimes would keep an eye on the place from across the field when I was away at work. They were aweful dogs and would find a way in my pen no matter what I did to secure it... Hotwire, hog panels, wood planks I even closed them up in the barn only to find the scoundrels camped out waiting for "breakfast"... nothing kept them away! I only had 23 goats in my little herd and they wiped out more than half of the herd before I was able rehome them all. Of course no one cared if I was pickin off the strays, because everyone was pretty much fed up with their presence they wreaked havok on a couple of my neighbors chickens and goat herds too.

Now that I live in the subdivision, I don't think a little bit of good o' farm justice would go over too well with these folks.. HA! nevermind who the PRIME suspect would be! As much as I would like to do something, I just can't hurt their pet.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2008)

PYGY said:


> I've contacted the breeder regarding my second tort and told him about this whole mess. I'm hoping he will just send the money back I paid him for her, awaiting word on that though.....
> 
> Sad Sad Day



I don't mean to sound cruel, but in my opinion, the breeder should not have to absorb the cost of your neighbor's responsibility. He sold you the tortoise in good faith, and any guarantee probably didn't include dog chews. I think the breeder's responsibility ended when your neighbor's dog did the dirty deed.

Yvonne


----------



## -EJ (May 12, 2008)

I don't agree with yvonne often... I actually do... but... why should the seller absorb the cost of your loss?

Ed



[email protected] said:


> PYGY said:
> 
> 
> > I've contacted the breeder regarding my second tort and told him about this whole mess. I'm hoping he will just send the money back I paid him for her, awaiting word on that though.....
> ...


----------



## Itort (May 12, 2008)

This is unusual but I can't argue with Ed either. Erin, I know where you can get a full grown water monitor. LOL


----------



## EriNichole (May 12, 2008)

-EJ said:


> I don't agree with yvonne often... I actually do... but... why should the seller absorb the cost of your loss?
> 
> Ed
> 
> ...



The Breeder still HAS the second tort. I would NEVER ask for or expect a refund from him for damage caused by my neighbors dog. I had given him a deposit for a second tort but under the circumstances I don't think it would be such a good idea (seems terribly irresponsible don't cha think?) to bring home another until I get all of this other mess resolved and build a "terrier proof" enclosure. If he has a potential buyer wanting to purchase the other tort then I just assume he go ahead and collect for it rather than hold it for me until I'm ready... who knows by the time things come together on this mess she may still be available and may come home with me afterall... 80)


----------



## EriNichole (May 12, 2008)

Itort said:


> This is unusual but I can't argue with Ed either. Erin, I know where you can get a full grown water monitor. LOL



Larry, That monitor offer is VERY tempting! heh-heh, is my forked tail and horns showing?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2008)

PYGY said:


> The Breeder still HAS the second tort. I would NEVER ask for or expect a refund from him for damage caused by my neighbors dog.



I'm sorry!! I misunderstood. But good thinking on your part about not wanting to bring another baby home until the dog problem is solved!

Yvonne


----------



## EriNichole (May 12, 2008)

No worries Yvonne, I though I had mentioned it in an earlier post that I had brought one home and placed a deposit for a second tort. I Shudder at the thought it may have ended up being a DOUBLE homicide!! .... As sad as I am about the whole mess I gotta keep my humor about me, otherwise I have a tendency to dwell on things and hold onto bad feelings... no good for the spirit.


----------



## -EJ (May 12, 2008)

What's the world coming to... gotta agree again. 
I too misunderstood. Any seller with any sense of right would definately give you your deposit back under your conditions.

Ed



[email protected] said:


> PYGY said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeder still HAS the second tort. I would NEVER ask for or expect a refund from him for damage caused by my neighbors dog.
> ...


----------



## agranny4 (May 14, 2008)

PYGY said:


> Soo, I have a MAJOR delima! Four Adorable little Leopard torts and only enough moola for TWO... all are equally healthy and happy 3-4 yr olds from a local breeder. So at this point color is the hang up.... this is where you guys come in.....Heeeeeelllllp!
> 
> Which would be your FIRST and SECOND choice picks? ( don't say I didn't warn ya, this is TOUGH!)



Ok all the numbers are not showing but as soon as I saw them I went straight to the one with a 3 on it and then the one at the top of page that I bet is 4 but it was a close race between the top and the one to far right that I bet is 1 . I would be voting between 3 and 4 at top and think I would settle on the top one ....yep the TOP ONE ....


----------



## EriNichole (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for your vote agranny4.... but if you gat a chance read through the whole thread... It seems to have become somewhat of a DRAMA! ... I ended up selecting the one on the right and then TRAGEDY struck!

.. UPDATE, the breeder got back to me and will be sending the deposit back for the other one... He's a REALLY nice person, I will be getting another from him once the storm passes and I have built a terrier proof tort play pen.


----------

